# Creat Share Folder in PB



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi all, last week I posted a topic related how to Network PB and window PC together. http://forums.techguy.org/t337602.html

My question is can someone please guide me how to create a share folder so that I can have my files from PB transfer to window pc.

Even I can access PB from window pc and see a list of folders, but I don't see any files in the folders which I know the files are there.

Appreciate for the helps.


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

klnaj said:


> Hi all, last week I posted a topic related how to Network PB and window PC together. http://forums.techguy.org/t337602.html
> 
> My question is can someone please guide me how to create a share folder so that I can have my files from PB transfer to window pc.
> 
> ...


Are you using OS9 or OSX?

I went to the Apple Support site and did an advanced search on the words: share folder for windows. Once there, I realized more information is needed, because instructions will be different.

If you want to do a search on the Apple site, go here:

http://www.apple.com/support/

Look on the top right. You'll see the search form. Click on Advanced Search.

Houston


----------



## klnaj (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Houston. 

When I am doing a serach on Apple Support Website like you mentioned, there are ton of articles talking about this topic. I think I should find the answer that I am looking for. 

Currently I am using OSX 10.3.7. I have the personal file sharing and window sharing feature turn on. And this allow me to transfer files from PB to my window pc. But I still haven't figure out the shared folder solution.

Will let you know once I have it figure out.


----------

